# Pepper Mills



## broitblat (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are a couple of maple pepper mills I finished recently.  The short one is 6" and the taller is 8"




 

I fear I may be at risk for getting banned since I've been posting more "other things" lately than pens 

  -Barry


----------



## jyreene (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice looking.  I like the shorter ones figuring the best.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 22, 2009)

They are beautiful, Barry.

Aren't you afraid grease will get into your bead lines and never come out??  OR your customer will try nice hot water bath???

That's always been my fear.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 22, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> They are beautiful, Barry.
> 
> Aren't you afraid grease will get into your bead lines and never come out?? OR your customer will try nice hot water bath???
> 
> That's always been my fear.


 
Ed,

You're probably right -- I never thought about it.  It may not stop me from turning more with beads, but I'll be careful about selling them or who I give one to :wink:

  -Barry


----------



## louisbry (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pepper mills.  The beads hopefully should not present too much of a problem .


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 23, 2009)

Reminds me of a couple of chess pieces.:wink:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

They look good to me.  I've been making a lot of wood chips and sawdust trying to produce a peppermill, but haven't gotten it right yet.  I struggle with getting the overall length correct.  Yours look nice.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 23, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Aren't you afraid grease will get into your bead lines and never come out??



We call that a 'patina'  :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 23, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> We call that a 'patina'  :tongue:




I had a commercial pepper mill that was designed that way, I called it

ALA CRAPPA!!​


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 23, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I had a commercial pepper mill that was designed that way, I called it
> 
> ALA CRAPPA!!​



.. but if you say it has 'a nice patina' people will pay extra for it. :tongue:


----------



## broitblat (Jul 23, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Reminds me of a couple of chess pieces.:wink:


 
Bingo -- both of these were, in fact, modeled after a chess set I have.  these were from the King (although the finished piece is not as king-like as I thought it would be).  I still plan to do a queen and a bishop, at least.

  -Barry


----------



## dntrost (Jul 23, 2009)

I like em!!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Jul 23, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> They look good to me. I've been making a lot of wood chips and sawdust trying to produce a peppermill, but haven't gotten it right yet. I struggle with getting the overall length correct. Yours look nice.


 
I often have to tweak the length during the process.  The shorter piece started out as an 8" pepper mill, but I didn't like the visual balance and turned it into a 6" mill.  That's why I did a second one on the same general theme.  The second time around, I re-drilled (depth of) the larger hole in the base of the taller piece (by about 1/16"), before completing, to adjust for the proper length of the shaft.

There have been other times I've trimmed the base or the top to get to the length I wanted.

  -Barry


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you need to change the grinder when you changed the length?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 24, 2009)

When you change the length, it is easiest (IMO) to finish the wood completely, then screw the knob on the shaft and mark the bottom of the shaft.  Cut it, then peen the end (hit with hammer until its flattened).  Now do final assembly.

MUCH easier than trying to make the wood just the right length for your mech.

FWIW


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah...  that's good to know!  I've got two sets sitting on the shelf that are
off by 'just a hair' and I never quite got back to them..


----------



## broitblat (Jul 24, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Did you need to change the grinder when you changed the length?


 
I have never resized the shaft, I've always adjusted the wood.  It's never been much of a problem for me,  but I'll have to try Ed's approach.  In my example when I converted from an 8" to a 6", I just swapped out the shaft.

  -Barry


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 24, 2009)

I only have 14" shafts, then I don't have to stock a bunch of different sizes.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 25, 2009)

If anything, make it a bit shorter than you need, you can always cut or grind a bit off the rod .


jkeithrussell said:


> They look good to me.  I've been making a lot of wood chips and sawdust trying to produce a peppermill, but haven't gotten it right yet.  I struggle with getting the overall length correct.  Yours look nice.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 25, 2009)

good looking peppermills, we wont boot you, as long as you are posting nice items like these.


----------

